# Anyone tried Lexapro yet



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

The new antidepressant Lexapro has been available for over a week now and I was wondering if anyond has tried it yet.Its supposed to be a kind of upgrade on Celexa and I was wondering if anyone who took Celexa can tell any difference in side-effects. When I took Celexa I had a lot of flu like symptoms even after 1 month and couldnt tolerate it longer.I was just wondering how similar this one is to Celexa and if anyone has found it helps with CONSTIPATION at all.I really would appreciate some feedback.


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I don't know if this will be helpful, but in the information that my psychiatrist showed me on it, the Danish medical society said that there was no clinical difference between Celexa and Lexapro.Steven


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

no difference? Having read all the techical parameters on both, how can they say that? (I know, cause their Danish)..


----------

